
Celery 1.0 released - rmanocha
http://celeryproject.org/celery_1.0_released.html
======
gjm11
I had no idea what this is, and I guess I'm not alone, so:

"Celery is a task queue/job queue based on distributed message passing. It is
focused on real-time operation, but supports scheduling as well.

"The execution units, called tasks, are executed concurrently on one or more
worker servers. Tasks can execute asynchronously (in the background) or
synchronously (wait until ready).

"Celery is already used in production to process millions of tasks a day.

"Celery was originally created for use with Django, but is now usable from any
Python project. It can also operate with other languages via webhooks."

~~~
vishaldpatel
I'll second that. It is good to know that Celery is being used in
production... but give us a story. What were you doing? What was the problem?
How did creating and deploying Celery help you solve it? Perhaps an example or
two of other potential uses would be cool too.

Thanks =)

~~~
asksol
Point taken. I have to add something like that. A good article on queueing
used in a web context is [http://decafbad.com/blog/2008/07/04/queue-
everything-and-del...](http://decafbad.com/blog/2008/07/04/queue-everything-
and-delight-everyone)

------
bentruyman
Sorry to sound like a d-bag but that transparent grass image in the footer
really slows down my browsers (both Chrome and Firefox).

EDIT: I appologize, it's the box shadow around the content container.

------
shykes
Celery is the best tool I know to mix asynchronous tasks into a Django app.
Seamless, painless, awesome.

------
dzenanr
Tell us why should we use it? Tell us for what your software may be useful?

~~~
yummyfajitas
A user uploads a file to your webapp.

Processing the file might take seconds or more. So instead of processing the
file in the view, you schedule the processing job and return html output to
the user "we are processing your request".

Eventually, the scheduled job will complete, and the result will be available
to the user.

